# Lightboards: programming submasters



## derekleffew (Jul 31, 2008)

In another thread, [user]gafftaper[/user] posed the challenge: "[generate] a list of at least a dozen consoles that are no longer in production that used record+bump button to record a submaster (2 points each, 3 points if they are from companies no longer in existence)."

Depending on how one distinguishes between consoles and families, I can name at least fourteen all from the same manufacturer (still in business as of this writing). But it's an odd challenge, as I always used <rec> <sub> <xx> <enter> rather than <rec>+<bump>. Not sure why; sometimes the long way is more scenic.

So start listing those consoles where <rec>+<bump> *may* be used to record a submaster.

Here's a list of US manufacturers to help spark the memory.
 Ariel Davis, Berkey-Colortran, Capital, Century, Century-Strand, Colortran, Cutler Davis, Decor, Dilor, Eastern Stage Lighting, Electro Controls, Electronic Designers Inc., Electronics Diversified, ETA, Federal Pacific, Frank Adams, Gallagher Dimming & Stage Lighting, General Electric, Hub, Kliegl Brothers, LEE Colortran, Lighting & Electronics, Lighting Methods Inc., Luxtrol, Major Equipment Company, Mega, Metropolitan Electric, Newth, Rainbow, SCR Digitrol, Siltron, Skirpan, StageBrite, Strand-Century, Superior Electric, Theatre Techniques Inc., Trixx, Trumbull, Van Buren, Vickers, Ward Leonard, West-star, Westinghouse.


----------



## Dustincoc (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, the ETC Express 24/48 and 48/96 used it, although they are just out of production.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dustincoc said:


> Well, the ETC Express 24/48 and 48/96 used it, although they are just out of production.



Derek must not be feeling well because I too noticed that he missed that on the list.


----------



## highschooltech (Jul 31, 2008)

NSI is the first that comes to mind, the MC7500 and i think the 7000s do it as well.


----------



## slimrocktwo (Aug 1, 2008)

The Minstrel Plus 24/48, by Electronics Diversified. It's the board that was installed when our auditorium was built in '96. It's only drawback (on our particular board) is the keypad; some kid spilled his pop on it, so you have to pound on some keys to get them to work..


----------

